# Got a Tac Light for the 99s...



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had planned to buy a TRL1 from TopGun for my SW99, but I came across a NEW M5 tac light for $60 (a closeout), and I couldn't pass it up. (sorry Top Gun)

My normal night stand gun is a Glock 34 w/ a Glock light. But, I rarely shoot it. All I ever shoot are my P99s and SW99. So, I am so used to the guns. WHen I took my Glock 34 out last weekend for the first time in months, it took me a while to get back into the trigger. The very first shot went off when I wasn't expecting it, because I'm so used to the exact breaking point on my Walther.

Anyway - I decided that I would want to use my P99 or SW99 as my nightstand gun from now on, and I needed to find a Tac Light for it - I was very lucky to come across it for $60 new!

It fits both my SW99 and P99 - but, as I shoot the P99 2x as much, I plan to use the SW99 as the night stand gun. That way I need not take the light on and off all the time.

Here are some pics:


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Very nice Ship, I like it a lot. But I have to ask you, What becomes of the Glock now that you got the light for your Walther? You just said, you don't shoot it much, you're so used to your P99. So sad for your Glock, I bet it's very lonely now that it has been replaced in every way possible.:smt022 :smt082 :mrgreen: But, seeriously, sounds like you got a great deal on the light, very happy for you.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I still like the Glock. I don't plan to do anything w/ it. I'll just pick it up for now. Don't think I'll bother buying a Glocklight w/ laser now... Not much point...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Better pic


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I'd hate to see a nice Glock go unused and get lonely so I will volunteer to be a foster owner for it.


----------



## LegionnaireZ (Oct 22, 2006)

haha... i like that one...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry - with a kid on the way, I won't be buying anymore guns for a while now. So, I'm keeping what I got.

Works out too, since I posted that there really wasn't anymore handguns I wanted after my last trip to a gunshow.

The PS90 is still in my future. I have over 1/2 the cash for it, and if the deal works out with my telescope in 2 weeks, I'll get the remainder of the cash. The wife said I could get it so she doesn't have to hear me complain about having to give up the money  - But, an EOTECH and the other cool stuff I wanted for it (green laser) is a long way off, I have a feeling...


----------

